# Seaweed in Navy Point



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Do yall remember the guy a few months back that was bitching about flounder giggers destroying the grass beds in Navy Point???? He was saying he owned somthing like 40ft out into the water and that the water was deeded to him and his neighbors when they bought the property. I think I met the A-Hole last night. I went to Navy Point to try it out cause the north wind had my favorite spot ruff as a cobb. There I was just minding my own business crusing down the beach. Up ahead I see a guy sitting on the end of a pier. I holler down to him "are you fishing" cause if so I would troll out and around his pier. Decent thing to do. Any way he dosent respond so as I get a little closer I holler to him again. Still no answer so I go ahead and start to swing out to give him space cause I cant tell if he has a pole out. When I get out in front if his pier I see he is not fishing so I cut the trolling motor hard to head back to the beach to come in beside his pier. When I get up next to his pier I said "I thought you might have been fishing! mind if I play through", (just making small talk). His response to me was. "Dont Destroy (MY) Grass Beds. I Have Spent A Lot Of Money Restoring Them. I Own This Water All The Way Out To The End Of My Pier" As soon as those words came out of his mouth I started having flashbacks of the guy who was complaining on here a few months back. I said to the guy "your the dude who was :babycrying:baby on the PFF" and he started to studder a little and I kept after him it was you wasn't it it sounds just like you. He never would own up to it but he shut up. If it wasnt him then im a monkeys uncle. As I wnet on my way he surpervised my activity to make sure there was no grass floating up in my prop wash from my trolloing motor. I was going to add his original post to this but gave up on looking for it. Edit Edit.... I found his original post. His name was Bayouboy Extra..... dont no what the exra stands for but I couldnt figure out how to add his original to this thread.... It was a good read though. Flounder Assassin can you help me out here????


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

is this the one???

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic86467-18-1.aspx?Highlight=pier


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/9/2008)*is this the one???
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic86467-18-1.aspx?Highlight=pier


Bingo..... Thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a thought.



I figure it is small outboards causing any cut's that are made.



With a trolling motor on the front of the boat in the lights you can see what is happening and adjust accordingly.



With a small outboard not in the lights you don't know and you will see plenty of it along Pickens in the next few months, but there is not a lot of grass out there.



You are to be commended for doing what you did Midnight Rider.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Midnight Rider How did you do last night?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Blaa..............Bla............BLA,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Did you catch fish or not?????

Grass needs cutting, Just look at a Golf Course...........................

Just Kidding, .................You should gather up a bunch of sea weed from the pass and leave it on his Dock with a note that reads: "I put a grass catcher on my trolling motor, looks like you were right":doh


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (8/9/2008)*Blaa..............Bla............BLA,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Did you catch fish or not?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fishing sucked last night in navy point. Depleting grass beds mean fewer flounder.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

for him to shut up when you said something about the PFF it had to be him. sucks that you only got one fish though...with all the damn grass there is no sand for the flounder to lay on oke


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, that shut him up! I bet he's gonna keep his mouth shut from now on. He bragged on all the fish he used to catch growing up, and now they're all gone he says, well, I bet he had something to do with that! Kinda funny now that he knows he's been located. Hope you get a fence full next trip!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Google map, circle his dock and post it on here for us so we can all go visit him.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/10/2008)*Google map, circle his dock and post it on here for us so we can all go visit him.


 I better not. The guy I ran into lives just where the guy Bayou Boy Extra say's he lives..... On the east shore of Bayou Grande. From his pier (the guy I ran into) the Navy Point boat ramp would be at about 2 oclock. As soon as I posted a google earth picture of this guys house his pier would misteriously burn down. Guess who they would come looking for. The Midnight Rider...................


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Let me clarify !!*

*<U>It is not</U>* the guy with the blue swim ladder (which came off my houseboat when I bought it)now mounted to his dock. He does not even have a computer, nor knows how to operate one. He could never post on PFF or any place else.

So if it is war you guys are declaring on this guy make surethe innocent are not mistakin andblamed!!


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

It dosen't matter what he says, he DOES NOT own any part of the water there! Most property owners rights ends at the water line! Rare is the exception to that case! This is coming from a surveyor, well a crew chief/draftsmen that has been surveying for 12+ years and is about to take the test in AL. to get licensed there!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

That guy is so full of shit. I would not even think twice to flounder over there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Investigation completed.

This guy is not right in his mind - confirmed - best just to leave him alone - as he sees things as most do not.


----------

